# 2021 WEC Le Mans 24 Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

*Sunday 15 August – Le Mans 24 Hours Test Day (no public access)*
10:00-13:00
15:00-20:00

*Wednesday 18 August*
08:30 – 09:30 VW Fun Cup FP1
10:30 – 11:30 Road to Le Mans – FP1
12:30 – 13:00 VW Fun Cup – FP2
14:00 – 17:00 Le Mans 24 Hours – FP1
17:30 – 18:15 VW Fun Cup – Qualifying
19:00 – 20:00 Le Mans 24 Hours – Qualifying
20:30 – 21:30 Road To Le Mans – FP2
22:00 – 00:00 Le Mans 24 Hours – FP2

*Thursday 19 August*
09:00 – 09:45 Porsche Sprint Challenge – FP1
10:40 – 11:00 Road To Le Mans – Qualifying 1
11:15 – 11:35 Road To Le Mans – Qualifying 2
12:25 – 13:10 Endurance Racing Legends – Free Practice
14:00 – 17:00 Le Mans 24 Hours – FP3
18:00 – 18:45 Endurance Racing Legends – Qualifying
19:30 – 20:25 Road To Le Mans – Race 1
21:00 – 21:30 Le Mans 24 Hours – Hyperpole
22:00 – 00:00 Le Mans 24 Hours – FP4

*Friday 20 August*
09:00 – 09:45 Porsche Sprint Challenge – FP2
10:30 – 11:15 Endurance Racing Legends – Race
12:00 – 12:45 Porsche Sprint Challenge – Qualifying
15:30 – 20:30 VW Fun Cup – Race

*Saturday 21 August*
09:00 – 09:45 Porsche Sprint Challenge – Race
10:00 – 10:15 Le Mans 24 Hours – Warm-Up
12:15 – 13:10 Road To Le Mans – Race 2
16:00 – Le Mans 24 Hours – Race Start


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

*Hypercar*


#7 TOYOTA GAZOO RACING Toyota GR010 Hybrid: Mike Conway (GBR) P Kamui Kobayashi (JPN) P Jose Maria Lopez (ARG) P
#8 WEC TOYOTA GAZOO RACING Toyota GR010 Hybrid: Sébastien Buemi (CHE) P Kazuki Nakajima (JPN) P Brendon Hartley (NZL) P
#36 ALPINE ELF MATMUT Alpine A480 Gibson: André Negrão (BRA) G Nicolas Lapierre (FRA) P Matthieu Vaxiviere (FRA) G
#708 GLICKENHAUS RACING Glickenhaus 007 LMH: Luis Felipe Derani (BRA) P Olivier Pla (FRA) P Franck Mailleux (FRA) G
#709 GLICKENHAUS RACING Glickenhaus 007 LMH: Ryan Briscoe (AUS) P Richard Westbrook (GBR) P Romain Dumas (FRA) P



*LMP2*


#1 RICHARD MILLE RACING TEAM Oreca 07 Gibson: Tatiana Calderon (COL) S Sophia Floersch (DEU) S Beitske Visser (NLD) S
#17 IDEC SPORT Oreca 07 – Gibson Pro/Am Dwight Merriman (USA) B Kyle Tilley (GBR) S Ryan Dalziel (GBR) G
#20 HIGH CLASS RACING Oreca 07 – Gibson Pro/Am Dennis Andersen (DNK) B Ricky Taylor (USA (P) Marco Sørensen (DNK) P
#21 DRAGONSPEED USA Oreca 07 – Gibson Pro/Am Henrik Hedman (SWE) B Juan Pablo Montoya (COL) P Ben Hanley (GBR) G
#22 UNITED AUTOSPORTS USA Oreca 07 – Gibson Philip Hanson (GBR) G Fabio Scherer (CHE) S Filipe Albuquerque (PRT) P
#23 UNITED AUTOSPORTS Oreca 07 – Gibson Paul Di Resta (GBR) P Alex Lynn (GBR) P Wayne Boyd (GBR) S
#24 PR1 MOTORSPORTS MATHIASEN Oreca 07 – Gibson Pro/Am Patrick Kelly (USA) B Gabriel Aubry (FRA) G Simon Trummer (CHE) G
#25 G-DRIVE RACING Aurus 01 – Gibson Pro/Am John Falb (USA) B Roberto Merhi (ESP) P Rui Andrade (PRT) S
#26 G-DRIVE RACING Aurus 01 – Gibson Roman Rusinov (RAF) G Franco Colapinto (ARG) S Nyck de Vries (NED) P
#28 JOTA Oreca 07 – Gibson Sean Gelael (IDN) S Stoffel Vandoorne (BEL) P Tom Blomqvist (GBR) P
#29 RACING TEAM NEDERLAND Oreca 07 – Gibson Pro/Am Frits Van Eerd (NLD) B Giedo Van Der Garde (NLD) P Job Van Uitert (NLD) G
#30 DUQUEINE TEAM Oreca 07 – Gibson René Binder (AUT) S Memo Rojas (MEX) G Tristan Gommendy (FRA) P
#31 TEAM WRT Oreca 07 – Gibson Robin Frijns (NLD) P Ferdinand Habsburg (AUT) G Charles Milesi (FRA) S
#32 UNITED AUTOSPORTS Oreca 07 – Gibson Nicolas Jamin (FRA) G Johnathan Aberdein (ZAF) G Manuel Maldonado (VEN) S
#34 INTER EUROPOL COMPETITION Oreca 07 – Gibson Jakub Smiechowski (POL) S Renger Van dez Zande (NLD) G Alex Brundle (GBR) G
#38 JOTA Oreca 07 – Gibson Roberto Gonzalez (MEX) S Antonio Felix Da Costa (PRT) P Anthony Davidson (GBR) P
#39 SO24-DIROB BY GRAFF Oreca 07 – Gibson Pro/Am Vincent Capillaire (FRA) S Arnold Robin (FRA) B Maxime Robin (FRA) S
#41 TEAM WRT Oreca 07 – Gibson Robert Kubica (POL) P Louis Delétraz (CHE) G Yifei Ye (CHN) S
#44 ARC BRATISLAVA Ligier JSP217 – Gibson Pro/Am Miroslav Konopka (SVK) B Matej Konopka (SVK) S Oliver Webb (GBR) G
#48 IDEC SPORT Oreca 07 – Gibson Paul Lafargue (FRA) S Paul-Loup Chatin (FRA) G Patrick Pilet (FRA) P
#49 HIGH CLASS RACING Oreca 07 – Gibson Anders Fjordbach (DNK) S Kevin Magnussen (DNK) P Jan Magnussen (DNK) G
#65 PANIS RACING Oreca 07 – Gibson Julien Canal (FRA) S Will Stevens (BBR) P James Allen (AUS) G
#70 REALTEAM RACING Oreca 07 – Gibson Pro/Am Esteban Garcia (CHE) B Loic Duval (FRA) P Norman Nato (FRA) G
#74 RACING TEAM INDIA EURASIA Ligier JSP217 – Gibson Pro/Am James Winslow (GBR) S John Corbett (AUS) B Tom Cloet (BEL) B
#82 RISI COMPETIZIONE Oreca 07 – Gibson Ryan Cullen (GBR) S Oliver Jarvis (GBR) P Felipe Nasr (BRA) P


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

*LMGTE Pro*


#51 AF CORSE Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Alessandro Pier Guidi (ITA) P James Calado (GBR) P Come Ledogar (FRA) P
#52 AF CORSE Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Daniel Serra (BRA) P Miguel Molina (ESP) P Davide Rigon (ITA) P
#63 CORVETTE RACING Chevrolet Corvette C8.R: Antonio Garcia (ESP) P Jordan Taylor (USA) P Nicky Catsburg (NLD) P
#64 CORVETTE RACING Chevrolet Corvette C8.R: Tommy Milner (USA) P Nick Tandy (GBR) P Alexander Sims (GBR) P#72 HUB AUTO RACING Porsche 911 RSR 19: Alvaro Parente (PRT) P Dries Vanthoor (BEL) G Maxime Martin (BEL) P
#79 WEATHERTECH RACING Porsche 911 RSR 19: Cooper MacNeil (USA) S Earl Bamber (NZL) P Laurens Vanthoor (BEL) P
#91 PORSCHE GT TEAM Porsche 911 RSR 19: Gianmaria Bruni (ITA) P Richard Lietz (AUT) P Fred Macowiecki (FRA) P
#92 PORSCHE GT TEAM Porsche 911 RSR 19: Kevin Estre (FRA) P Neel Jani (CHE) P Michael Christensen (DEN) P



*LMGTE Am*


#18 ABSOLUTE RACING Porsche 911 RSR 19: Andrew Haryanto (IDN) B Alessio Picariello (BEL) G Marco Seefried (DEU) S
#33 TF SPORT Aston Martin Vantage AMR: Ben Keating (USA) B Dylan Pereira (LUX) S Felipe Fraga (BRA) G
#46 TEAM PROJECT 1 Porsche 911 RSR 19: Dennis Olsen (NOR) G Anders Buchardt (NOR) B Maxwell Root (USA) S
#47 CETILAR RACING Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Roberto Lacorte (ITA) B Giorgio Sernagiotto (ITA) S Antonio Fuoco (ITA) G
#54 AF CORSE Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Thomas Flohr (CHE) B Francesco Castellacci (ITA) S Giancarlo Fisichella (ITA) P
#55 SPIRIT OF RACE Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Duncan Cameron (GBR) B David Perel (ZAF) S Matt Griffin (IRL) G
#56 TEAM PROJECT 1 Porsche 911 RSR 19: Egidio Perfetti (NOR) B Matteo Cairoli (ITA) G Riccardo Pera (ITA) S
#57 KESSEL RACING Ferrari 488 GTE EVO Takeshi Kimura (JPN) B Mikkel Jensen (DEN) G Scott Andrews (AUS) S
#60 IRON LYNX Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Claudio Schiavoni (ITA) B Paolo Ruberti (ITA) G Raffaele Giammaria (ITA) S
#66 JMW MOTORSPORT Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Thomas Neubauer (FRA) S Rodrigo Sales (USA) B Robert Foley (USA) S
#69 HERBERTH MOTORSPORT Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Alfred Renauer (DEU) S Ralf Bohn (DEU) B Rolf Ineichen (CHE) S
#71 INCEPTION RACING Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Brendan Iribe (USA) B Ollie Millroy (GBR) S Ben Barnicoat (GBR) G
#77 DEMPSEY-PROTON RACING Porsche 911 RSR 19: Christian Ried (DEU) B Jaxon Evans (NZL) S Matt Campbell (AUS) G
#80 IRON LYNX Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Matteo Cressoni (ITA) S Rino Mastronardi (ITA) B Calum Illot (GBR) P
#83 AF CORSE Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: François Perrodo (FRA) B Nicklas Nielsen (DNK) G Alessio Rovera (ITA) S
#85 IRON LYNX Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Rahel Frey (CHE) S Michelle Gatting (DNK) S Sarah Bovy (BEL) B
#86 GR RACING Porsche 911 RSR 19: Michael Wainwright (GBR) B Benjamin Barker (GBR) G Tom Gamble (GBR) S
#88 DEMPSEY-PROTON RACING Porsche 911 RSR 19: Julien Andlauer (FRA) G Dominique Bastien (USA) B Lance David Arnold (DEU) S
#95 TF SPORT Aston Martin Vantage AMR: John Hartshorne (GBR) B Oliver Hancock (GBR) S Ross Gunn (GBR) G
#98 ASTON MARTIN RACING Aston Martin Vantage AMR: Paul Dalla Lana (CAN) B Nicki Thiim (DNK) P Marcos Gomes (BRA) S
#99 PROTON COMPETITION Porsche 911 RSR 19: Patrick Long (USA) P Gian Luca Giraudi (ITA) B Felipe Laser (DEU) S
#388 RINALDI RACING Ferrari 488 GTE EVO: Pierre Ehret (DEU) B Christian Hook (GER) B Jeroen Bleekemolen (NED) G
#777 D’STATION RACING Aston Martin Vantage AMR: Satoshi Hoshino (JPN) B Tomonobu Fujii (JPN) G Andrew Watson (GBR) S



*INNOVATIVE CAR*


#84 ASSOCIATION SRT41 Oreca 07 Gibson: Takuma Aoki (JPN) S Nigel Bailly (BEL) S Francoise Heriau (FRA) B


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Following a hat-trick of Le Mans victories with its TS050 HYBRID, this year the team competes with the new GR010 HYBRID Hypercar for the first time at the Circuit de la Sarthe and is determined to extend its winning run.

Reigning World Champions Mike Conway, Kamui Kobayashi and José María López, in the #7 GR010 HYBRID, have endured heartbreak at Le Mans in recent years, particularly when mechanical issues denied them victory despite domination in 2019 and 2020. They go into the biggest race of the year following wins in the 6 Hours of Monza last month.

Sébastien Buemi and Kazuki Nakajima, however, have enjoyed a remarkable run, winning at La Sarthe for three consecutive years, including last year's triumph alongside Brendon Hartley. The #8 GR010 HYBRID trio lead the drivers' standings following wins in the 6 Hours of Spa-Francorchamps and 8 Hours of Portimao.

With double FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC) points on offer, Le Mans is significant in the battle for world titles. TOYOTA GAZOO Racing holds a 30-point advantage over Alpine following three of six WEC races, while the #8 crew lead the drivers' standings by just six points from their #7 team-mates.

In addition to its quest for a fourth consecutive Le Mans win, the 2021 edition marks the 10th time Toyota has competed at La Sarthe with a hybrid-powered prototype. In the nine attempts so far, the team has won three times, earned five pole positions and finished on the podium a total of nine times.

This year, it faces Hypercar competition from Scuderia Cameron Glickenhaus, which enters two cars, as well as Alpine, which participates with a grandfathered LMP1 car. But the challenge of Le Mans comes from the gruelling nature of the event itself as well as from on-track rivals.

With around 25,000 gear changes, 4,000km at full throttle and over 2million wheel rotations in a typical race, Le Mans is a true test of endurance.

Preparations for the challenge began back in October 2020 when the GR010 HYBRID tested for the first time and, since then, eight further tests have been used to optimise the car's performance and reliability, in addition to the three WEC races. The final step in that journey will come on Sunday, the only official test day at the 13.626km Circuit de la Sarthe.

Two days of intense preparation lead into five hours of practice and a qualifying session on Wednesday. Thursday sees a further five hours of practice, either side of the 30-minute Hyperpole session at 9pm CEST, when TOYOTA GAZOO Racing will challenge for a fifth consecutive pole position.

The 89th Le Mans 24 Hours will begin at 4pm CEST on Saturday, in front of a reduced-capacity crowd of 50,000, when 62 cars and 186 drivers follow in the footsteps of legends, adding their own stories to a race which first took place in 1923.

Hisatake Murata, Team President:

“It is always a great honour to participate at Le Mans and we are proud to return as three-time winners. We are putting all our effort into extending that winning run by becoming the first Hypercar Le Mans winners. The engineers and mechanics have been working closely with the drivers to fine-tune the car, always with the target of being strong in Le Mans. It will not be an easy task because we face a tough fight with our Hypercar competitors, and the GR010 HYBRID will participate at Le Mans for the first time, which is always a technical challenge. I am happy to welcome fans back to the circuit, particularly for this race where they create such a special atmosphere. Thank you to the ACO for working so hard to make this happen. I am sure this will be a Le Mans to remember for everyone.”

Mike Conway (GR010 HYBRID #7):

“All the hard work during the year is for this race so I can't wait to get in the car and drive. Le Mans is a sprint race nowadays; we have to race as hard as we can for the complete 24 hours and control the race where possible. We know from experience that there are many factors which can come into play, and we've been unlucky in the past on the #7 car. But that doesn't change how we approach Le Mans as drivers. We will get our heads down and do all the preparation to be ready for the race, as we did in the past few years. Then we hope Le Mans is kind to us and we can finally get the win.”

Kamui Kobayashi (GR010 HYBRID #7):

“I look forward to Le Mans every year; it is the highlight of the season and the motivation for all our effort. It's a great experience to drive at Le Mans, particularly in qualifying when you have new tyres and low fuel. I have achieved the pole position three times already but the big target is to win the race. We have been so strong in the past few years on car #7 but always something happened and we couldn't get to the end without trouble. So we need to avoid any issues this year and keep pushing for a perfect race. We are all staying focused and optimistic.”

José María López (GR010 HYBRID #7):

“We become stronger thanks to difficult moments and I believe that is the case for car #7 at Le Mans. Now we don't think about what has happened in the past; we look forward and try to always improve, as a team and as drivers. It is like a family with Mike, Kamui and me, as well as our engineers and mechanics, and we all have the same target: to win Le Mans. As a team I believe we are stronger than ever and we know what we need to do. It is never easy at Le Mans and for sure this year will be a hard one, but we will give maximum effort.”

Sébastien Buemi (GR010 HYBRID #8):

“Le Mans is a special place and a special race for me. It's a part of my family and I remember hearing about my grandfather racing there in the 1960s. I remember visiting the Geneva Motor Show as a kid and getting my photo taken next to the Toyota TS020. Back then I could never imagine being here as a three-time winner. I am thankful to have the opportunity to fight for another victory but I know it will be a big challenge, with a new car and strong competitors. We know what it takes to win so we have to stick to our plan and make sure we avoid mistakes. Then we will see where we are on Sunday.”

Kazuki Nakajima (GR010 HYBRID #8):

“The atmosphere at Le Mans is incredible. When I raced at Le Mans for the first time in 2012 I was amazed by the sound and the passion of the fans. We really missed that last year so I am very pleased that we will see spectators back again. Le Mans is the most challenging race in the world and, as we all know from experience, anything can happen. We are all pushing hard for the GR010 HYBRID to be the first Hypercar winner; we will be fully focused on our job and hoping that luck is on our side. We can take nothing for granted but we will give everything to be in the centre of the podium again.”

Brendon Hartley (GR010 HYBRID #8):

“I fell in love with Le Mans from my first visit, which was a bit of a surprise to be honest. The atmosphere is incredible and I really enjoy the team element, everyone working together towards that one goal. All the mechanics and engineers make a super-human effort, the drivers all work together and share information. We have to work as one big team to be successful and that's what we've been doing to get our GR010 HYBRID ready for the biggest challenge. We all come to Le Mans dreaming of victory but there is a lot of hard work over the next days to give ourselves the best chance.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

*Stuttgart. *The Porsche works team has set a high benchmark for the 24 Hours of Le Mans. Fielding two Porsche 911 RSR, Porsche hopes to lay the foundation for yet another title win in France. So far in this season’s FIA World Endurance Championship (WEC), the factory squad has secured two class wins from three races. The legendary Circuit des 24 Heures hosts round four on 21/22 August. Porsche again relies on a three-driver crew in each of its cars at the Sarthe. A total of twelve 911 RSR will tackle the GTE-Pro and GTE-Am classes at the 89th edition of the world’s fastest endurance race. The event starts this coming Sunday (15 August) with the so-called pre-test on the 13.626-kilometre-long combination of the circuit and public roads. With 19 overall victories and 108 class wins to its credit, Porsche is by far the most successful manufacturer at the 24-hour race in France.



“We contested Le Mans for the first time last year with the Porsche 911 RSR-19 and we struggled a bit against the fierce competition in the GTE-Pro class,” recalls Pascal Zurlinden, Director Factory Motorsport. “I’m positive we’ll be significantly more competitive this year. We’ve gathered a huge amount of data and experience with our works team and our customer squads, who get the chance this year to field the latest version of the nine-eleven in the WEC. These insights help us find the perfect setup. We also performed strongly on the high-speed track at Monza. Our success there gave us an extra boost for Le Mans.”



*The race*

The event on the 13.626-kilometre Circuit des 24 Heures at Le Mans is extremely popular with motor racing fans and is the highlight on the FIA World Endurance Championship calendar. The storied circuit south of the city with its 150,000 inhabitants consists mainly of public roads. Normally, hundreds of trucks and cars drive over the legendary Mulsanne straight every day on their way from Le Mans to Tours. Treacherous ruts present special challenges, especially in the rain. Contrary to the original plan, which included a mid-June date for the long-distance classic, the 89th running of the Le Mans 24-hour race will be contested in August this year due to the coronavirus pandemic. Unlike last year, up to 50,000 fans can watch the action live from the racetrack on 21/22 August. This marks the second time that the latest generation ca. 515 PS Porsche 911 RSR tackles the world’s greatest endurance race.



“I’m convinced that we’ll be much more competitive this year,” says Alexander Stehlig, Head of Operations FIA WEC. “In the meantime, we’ve gathered considerably more experience with the car, and the successes at Spa and Monza have been hugely encouraging. There’s no better incentive for us than a win on the high-speed circuit in Italy. What’s important at the 24-hour race is to maintain contact with the leading pack at all times so that we’re in a position at the end to fight for victory. This means that we have to attack right from the start. I think this a promising recipe for success.”



Due to the length of the Le Mans 24-hour race, double the usual points are awarded compared to a conventional six-hour WEC race. As such, the race has often proven to be decisive in terms of the WEC manufacturer and driver standings. Moreover, the highlight of the year also features a special qualifying modality: In the Pro class, only the six fastest cars from the one-hour qualification session on Wednesday (18 August) are permitted to take part in the so-called Hyperpole held the following day. This session then determines the best grid positions for the race.



*Porsche GT Team drivers*

The regular WEC drivers Gianmaria Bruni from Italy and Richard Lietz from Austria join forces with Frenchman Frédéric Makowiecki in the cockpit of the No. 91 Porsche 911 RSR. The Frenchman, who contested this year’s eight-hour race in Portugal, brings a wealth of experience with him. Makowiecki has contested the Le Mans classic a total of ten times – for the last four years sharing driving duties in the factory-run vehicle with Bruni and Lietz. In the No. 92 sister car, Frenchman Kévin Estre and Neel Jani from Switzerland receive reinforcement from Michael Christensen. The trio used the WEC race in Portimão in June to get in sync with each other. Estre and Jani currently lead the drivers’ championship after scoring two class wins from three races. In the manufacturers’ classification, Porsche ranks second just seven points behind the leader.



*The customer teams*

Two customer teams tackle the 24 Hours of Le Mans with the Porsche 911 RSR in the GTE-Pro class – a category that is usually the domain of factory teams. WeatherTech Racing puts its trust in Laurens Vanthoor from Belgium, Earl Bamber from New Zealand and the American amateur driver Cooper MacNeil. Sharing the cockpit of the identical vehicle campaigned by HubAuto Racing from Taiwan are Maxime Martin from Belgium, Alvaro Parente from Portugal and Dries Vanthoor. The Belgian is the younger brother of Porsche works driver Laurens Vanthoor.



A total of eight of the latest generation Porsche 911 RSR contest the GTE-Am category, in which amateur drivers with a “Bronze” or “Silver” FIA status share a car with professionals. Dempsey-Proton Racing runs two ca. 515 PS 911 from Weissach. Moreover, the German customer team fields another vehicle under the name Proton Competition. Project 1 has also registered two entries. The customer squads Absolute Racing, Herberth Motorsport and GR Racing campaign a car each at Le Mans.



*An overview of the teams and drivers

GTE-Pro class*

Porsche GT Team #91 – R. Lietz (A) / G. Bruni (I) / F. Makowiecki (F)

Porsche GT Team #92 – K. Estre (F) / N. Jani (CH) / M. Christensen (DK)

HubAuto Racing #72 – M. Martin (B) / A. Parente (P) / D. Vanthoor (B)

WeatherTech Racing #79 – C. MacNeil (USA) / E. Bamber (NZ) / L. Vanthoor (B)



*GTE-Am class*

Absolute Racing #18 – A. Haryanto (RI) / A. Picariello (B) / M. Seefried (D)

Team Project 1 #46 – D. Olsen (N) / A. Buchardt (N) / R. Foley (USA)

Team Project 1 #56 – E. Perfetti (N) / M. Cairoli (I) / R. Pera (I)

Herberth Motorsport #69 – R. Renauer (D) / R. Ineichen (CH) / R. Bohn (D)

Dempsey-Proton Racing #77 – C. Ried (D) / M. Campbell (AUS) / J. Evans (NZ)

GR Racing #86 – M. Wainwright (GB) / B. Barker (GB) / T. Gamble (GB)

Dempsey-Proton Racing #88 – J. Andlauer (F) / D. Bastien (USA) / L. D. Arnold (D)

Proton Competition #99 – V. Inthraphuvasak (T) / F. Latorre (F) / H. Tincknell (GB)



*Porsche’s outright victories at Le Mans*

1970 – Herrmann (D) / Attwood (GB) – Porsche 917 KH

1971 – Marko (A) / Van Lennep (NL) – Porsche 917 KH

1976 – Ickx (B) / Van Lennep (NL) – Porsche 936

1977 – Ickx (B) / Haywood (USA) / Barth (D) – Porsche 936/77

1979 – Ludwig (D) / Whittington (USA) / Whittington (USA) – Porsche 935 K3

1981 – Ickx (B) / Bell (GB) – Porsche 936

1982 – Ickx (B) / Bell (GB) – Porsche 956

1983 – Schuppan (AUS) / Haywood (USA) / Holbert (USA) – Porsche 956

1984 – Pescarolo (F) / Ludwig (D) – Porsche 956

1985 – Barilla (I) / Ludwig (D) / Krages (D) – Porsche 956

1986 – Bell (GB) / Stuck (D) / Holbert (USA) – Porsche 962C

1987 – Bell (GB) / Stuck (D) / Holbert (USA) – Porsche 962C

1994 – Dalmas (F) / Haywood (USA) / Baldi (I) – Dauer Porsche 962 LM

1996 – Wurz (A) / Reuter (D) / Jones (USA) – TWR Porsche WSC-95

1997 – Kristensen (DK) / Alboreto (I) / Johansson (S) – TWR Porsche WSC-95

1998 – Aiello (F) / McNish (GB) / Ortelli (F) – Porsche 911 GT1

2015 – Bamber (NZ) / Tandy (GB) / Hülkenberg (D) – Porsche 919 Hybrid

2016 – Jani (CH) / Lieb (D) / Dumas (F) – Porsche 919 Hybrid

2017 – Bernhard (D) / Hartley (NZ) / Bamber (NZ) – Porsche 919 Hybrid



*The schedule (all times CEST)

Sunday, 15 August*

9:00 am to 1:00 pm – Pre-test session 1

2:00 to 7:00 pm – Pre-test session 2



*Wednesday, 18 August*

2:00 to 5:00 pm – Free practice 1

7:00 to 8:00 pm – Qualifying

10:00 pm to midnight – Free practice 2



*Thursday, 19 August*

2:00 to 5:00 pm – Free practice 3

9:00 to 9:30 pm – Hyperpole

10:00 pm to midnight – Free practice 4



*Saturday, 21 August*

11:30 to 11:45 am – Warmup

4:00 pm – Start 89th edition of the 24 Hours of Le Mans



*Sunday, 22 August*

4:00 pm – Finish 89th edition of the 24 Hours of Le Mans



*The race on TV, via livestream and on the Porsche Motorsport microsite*

The free-TV broadcaster RTL NITRO televises the entire Le Mans event for the first time after the RTL Group secured the broadcasting rights for the FIA WEC and the 24 Hours of Le Mans. The sports channel Eurosport also reports extensively on the 89th edition of the classic. Via their paid apps, the World Endurance Championship WEC and the Le Mans organiser ACO offer a live stream and live timing.



On its website Porsche Motorsport Mediaguide 2021, Porsche Motorsport provides detailed information on the Porsche 911 RSR, the team and the works drivers, as well as the 2021 Le Mans 24 Hours. There, media multipliers will also find the latest updates and news, background stories, image galleries and numerous video features.



*Drivers’ comments before the race

Richard Lietz (Porsche 911 RSR #91):* “We were positively surprised that we were so competitive at Monza. The racetrack there needs as much top speed as the Le Mans circuit, so this is a good sign. Still, we know very well from last year how challenging the competition is at this 24-hour race. I’m expecting a very tough fight in the GTE-Pro class. Le Mans is obviously a big highlight for every driver. We’ll do our absolute best. I’m really looking forward to the test and the race week in France.”



*Gianmaria Bruni (Porsche 911 RSR #91):* “Le Mans is always unpredictable. At this event, teams and drivers have to be prepared for every eventuality. That makes a sporting prognosis virtually impossible. I’ve planted our Porsche on pole position for the past three years and I’m eager to continue this streak. I hope that we have a clean race and that we ultimately reap the rewards of our efforts. Our number 91 car has finished the last three races second in class. Hopefully, we’ll now manage to finally climb to the top step of the podium.”



*Frédéric Makowiecki (Porsche 911 RSR #91):* “At last the big highlight of the year is almost here. I’m always very excited about this race. And I’m even more excited for this year because finally spectators will return to the track – that’s fantastic! It was empty last year. The whole event felt like a test, not the greatest endurance race in the world. These avid fans contribute significantly to the special Le Mans charm. We’re competing with our Porsche 911 RSR in a class with eight other cars, all of which are on the same level. It’ll be a thrilling and wonderful competition and we feel we have a good chance to succeed.”



*Kévin Estre (Porsche 911 RSR #92):* “As a Frenchman, Le Mans is obviously a big highlight on the calendar. We’re heading there leading the drivers’ championship after our class win at Monza – you don’t need more motivation than that! We struggled at Le Mans last year. Now we know our car a lot better and we’re definitely well-positioned. What’s more, a total of four 911 RSR are contesting GTE-Pro class. If we combine the findings of all the squads from the practice sessions, we’ll have a perfect foundation for working out an ideal setup for the race.”



*Neel Jani (Porsche 911 RSR #92):* “After our Monza win, we’re heading to Le Mans with confidence and in high spirits. Still, everyone knows that anything can happen at any time in this major 24-hour race. I’ve experienced this firsthand both in a positive and negative sense. I’ve contested Le Mans every year since 2009, except last season. So that makes me all the more excited to return to this very special racetrack. We’re well prepared and we can hardly wait for the start of the event with the pre-test a week before the race.”



*Michael Christensen (Porsche 911 RSR #92):* “I’m delighted to finally compete at Le Mans again. And I’m even more delighted that the fans can return to the track. The grandstands won’t be full, but the Le Mans atmosphere simply lives from the spectators’ passion. I hope that we’ll be competitive. I’d really love to stand at the top of the podium – like in 2018 when we won there with our 911 RSR decked out in the Pink Pig livery.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

https://www.oreca.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Media_Kit_2021_EN.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Test day starts now.



Live Timing






Race - 24 Hours of Le Mans


Follow the 24 Hours of Le Mans live. Full Live Timing to keep up with the iconic race.




live.24h-lemans.com
























































Le Mans 24H - HH Timing Knowledge Base


Table of Contents Le Mans Track Maps Connection Options Timing Feed Protocols Al Kamel V2 Al Kamel V2 Double Feed Suggested Race Settings Miscellaneous Notes Su




help.hhtiming.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Fastest Test Lap Times



LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#708) _ 3:29.115



LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 3:29.340



LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 3:30.111



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#48) _ 3:31.105



LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#92) _ 3:52.901



LMGTE Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#51) _ 3:53.080



LMGTE Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1276kg (#64) _ 3:53.440



Weight does not include driver and fuel.








FIA WEC - Timing Results







fiawec.alkamelsystems.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The GR010 HYBRID is a prototype racer developed over the last 18 months in partnership by engineers at the team’s headquarters in Cologne, Germany and the electric hybrid powertrain experts at Higashi-Fuji in Japan.

The GR010 HYBRID incorporates a powerful four-wheel drive racing hybrid powertrain, with a 3.5litre V6 twin turbo engine, providing 680PS to the rear wheels and combining with a 272PS motor generator unit, developed by AISIN AW and DENSO, on the front axle. Total output is capped at 500kW (680PS), meaning the GR010 HYBRID’s sophisticated electronics reduce engine power according to the amount of hybrid boost deployed.

As part of a cost-cutting initiative incorporated in the regulations, the new GR010 HYBRID is 162kg heavier and with 32% less power than its TS050 HYBRID predecessor, with Le Mans lap times expected to be around 10secs slower. It also has bigger dimensions; it is 250mm longer, 100mm wider and 100mm higher.

For the first time since the beginning of its WEC project, TOYOTA GAZOO Racing will participate without a rear motor generator unit (MGU), with the single permitted MGU located on the front axle. This means a starter motor must be fitted on the GR010 HYBRID while fully hydraulic rear brakes are also required.

The GR010 HYBRID features state-of-the-art aerodynamics, optimised for efficiency, and developed using powerful Computational Fluid Dynamics software and wind tunnel testing. The new technical regulations permit only a single homologated bodywork package, with only one adjustable aerodynamic device. The GR010 HYBRID will therefore compete in the same specification at both low and high downforce circuits, with an adjustable rear wing modifying the aerodynamic characteristics.

Due to a consideration for cost reduction, changes in a car's aerodynamic package mid-season is not allowed in the WEC's Hypercar class. As a result, a car's bodywork must accommodate all of the courses in the series and therefore be developed with that concern. According to the regulations, the car can only have one front-mounted motor. The engine is a similar V-6 to that of the TS050 HYPBRID, however with an increased displacement of 3,500 cc, up from 2,400 cc. The hybrid system consists of new highly efficient hybrid batteries with a broader operating range, as well as more efficient inverters and motors. The control systems have undergone major revisions in order to achieve maximum output under the new regulations. Furthermore, the reliability of each part has been increased in order to get greater part mileage. As a result, the number of parts necessary has been reduced, which will contribute to reduced yearly operating cost.

Since the new Hypercar class, like other WEC classes, now has a Balance of Performance (BoP) regulation, it is no longer feasible to focus so completely on increasing engine output. In the development of the GT010 HYBRID, focusing on the control systems has been a key concept.While maintaining high output within the regulation's performance range, detailed improvements have been made in the performance of the control systems in areas such as improved drivability that matches the anticipated vehicle response to the driver's actions.




BodyworkCarbon fibre compositeGearboxTransversal with 7 gears sequentialDriveshaftsConstant velocity tripod plunge-joint driveshaftsClutchMultidiscDifferentialMechanical locking differentialSuspensionIndependent front and rear double wishbone, pushrod-systemSpringsTorsion barsAnti roll barsFront and rearSteeringHydraulically assistedBrakesAkebono mono-block alloy callipers with carbon ventilated discsRimsRAYS magnesium alloy, 13 x 18 inchTyresMichelin radial (31/71-18)Length4900 mmWidth2000 mmHeight1150 mmWeight1040kgFuel capacity90 litresEngineV6 direct injection twin-turboValves4 per cylinderEngine capacity3.5 LitreFuelPetrol Engine power500 kW / 680PSHybrid power200 kW / 272PSBatteryHigh-powered TOYOTA lithium-ion battery　Front motor/InverterAISIN AW / DENSO


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

https://spotters.guide/resources/2021_Le_Mans_V1.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

HyperCar Rules














LMH and the LMDh sister formula, which will become part of the WEC in 2023, are a brave attempt to reset the agenda in international sportscar racing. On the evidence of who has already said they are going to join the party over the next two years — Ferrari, Peugeot, Porsche, Audi and more — a glorious new era beckons.

*The concept*

The LMH rules, which were two or more years in the making, are arguably less prescriptive than any other set of rules in motorsport history. They don't so much as lay down what a manufacturer can and can't do as in LMP1 and just about every other category of racing; rather they set out the outcome of the design process.

There are performance windows, which include maximum downforce and minimum drag figures, into which each car must fit. Engine power — and the way it is delivered to the track — is strictly controlled.

The figures laid down by the rules are relatively modest in an effort to lower the bar and level the playing field. LMH is also a non-development formula. Once the car is homologated, its specification is fixed for a full five years. So-called development tokens are allowed over that time-span: manufacturers may apply to the FIA's Endurance Committee to make changes for either performance or reliability reasons to sub-systems of the car.

*Reduction in cost...*

A drastic decrease in the the cost of entry was the starting point for the rule-making process that led to LMH in the wake of the withdrawal of first Audi and then Porsche from LMP1. The class as conceived to allow for budgets that are just a fraction of those in LMP1.

Annual budgets approaching €200 million were talked about for the LMP1 rocket ships raced in the WEC by Toyota, Audi and Porsche between 2012 and last season, whereas the target for LMH was €30 million. It is impossible, of course, to know how much people were or are spending, but there's no doubt that seven-figure budgets are a thing of the past.

*...And a reduction in speed*

This can be said with complete certainty. Making the cars slower was one of the keys to making them cheaper. The reduction was based on an average race lap time around the 8.47-mile Circuit de la Sarthe at Le Mans of 3m30s. Compare that to the 3m20s average for the winning Toyota TS050 Hybrid in 2018.

But expect the cars to be going a little bit quicker come the qualifying sessions on Wednesday and Thursday of Le Mans week.

*A new look*

The new freedoms in the aerodynamic rules and the relatively modest targets allow manufacturers to give their machinery a road-car look. Toyota has developed its new GR010 Hybrid LMH in parallel with a forthcoming super-sportscar for the road, a car that was shown in concept from as the GR Super Sport as long ago as January 2018.

Peugeot, whose 9X8 will arrive in the WEC some time next season, has chosen to imbue its LMH with styling cues from its model range.

The rules also allow a manufacturer to come with road-based machine. Aston Martin was planning this route with the Valkyrie super-sportscar conceived by Red Bull Racing designer Adrian Newey. The project was subsequently axed and it remains unclear if anyone will come at LMH from this direction.

*Heavier cars...*

The weight for an LMH car yo-yoed up and down from when the broad tenets of the rules were laid out at Le Mans in 2018. It went as high as 1100kg before settling at 1030kg for two-wheel-drive cars and 1040kg for four-wheel drive.

The final downward shift reflected the convergence with the LMP2-based LMDh rules that come on stream in 2023. The higher weight in comparison to LMP1, which had a 878kg base minimum for hybrid machinery, reflects the drive to reduce costs.

*...And bigger cars*

An LMH car is bigger than a LMP1 in every dimension. The rules allow an LMH to be 250mm longer, 25mm wider and 100mm higher than an LMP1 to help the designers incorporate styling ideas. The increase in height also reflects new cockpit safety standards that define a more upright seating position. The overhangs, front and rear, are also longer.

*Engine power*

An LMP1 Hybrid had the potential to push out approaching 1000bhp — about half and half from its internal combustion engine and its motor-generator units. Power from the hybrid system was subsequently capped at just over 400bhp (300kW). Total power in LMH has been reduced to just under 700bhp, or 520kW as it is written in the rules. The power output was, like minimum weight, a moving target as the LMH rules evolved.

Maximum power from the single hybrid system is now set at 200kW (4268bhp), which means a higher output from the conventional engine. That explains why Toyota now runs a 3.5-litre twin-turbo V6 rather than a 2.4 litre.

The hybrid punch is no longer the overtaking tool that it was in LMP1. A power curve is laid down for each car — and enforced with torque meters in each driveshaft — that incorporates both element of the drivetrain for hybrids. Push to pass is a thing of the past.

Hybrid power cannot be deployed when the cars are travelling at under 120km/h, a move designed to remove any advantage of four-wheel-drive in slower-speed corners. The deployment minimum is set at 150km/h in wet conditions, categorised by when a car not running on slick tyres.

*Less tech*

The LMP1 rules allowed for two energy-retrieval systems. Toyota, for example, went for front and rear-axle kinetic systems, while Porsche harvested energy from the exhaust gases as well as the front wheels.

The new rules allow for only a single kinetic system on the front axle. It was mandatory in the original LMH regs published in December 2018, but this requirement disappeared as the rules changed over time in an effort to open up the category to more participants. US manufacturer Glickenhaus has taken the non-hybrid route for its Pipo-engine 007 LMH.

Linking the front and rear suspension with what is termed a FRIC system in Formula 1 is banned. Toyota employed something along these lines on its TS050 Hybrid LMP1. Brake by wire is currently banned, but will be allowed for non-hybrids in the future.

*Wheels and tires*

The LMH rules allow for two ways to skin a cat. The cars can run with 14in wide tyres front and rear or 13.5in fronts and 15in rears. Toyota has gone the first route, Glickenhaus the second. The idea is that the wider rears will compensate for the advantage in terms of tyre wear of running a front-wheel-drive car.

*Aerodynamics*

Part of the drive to limit costs is a ban on multiple aerodynamic configurations. Manufacturers used to turn up to Le Mans with aerodynamics conceived specifically for the unique demands of the Circuit de la Sarthe. Just one aerodynamic configuration is allowed under the LMH rules: it is homologated in the Sauber Group windtunnel in Switzerland and the body surfaces scanned to aid the enforcement of this rule.

A single adjustable device is permitted: Toyota has chosen the rear wing, while Glickenhaus has only told us that it has opted for an element in the front aero package.

In other ways, however, the regulations are much more open than in the days of LMP1. An example of this is the rear diffuser: the rules are now free, whereas for LMP1 Hybrids they ran to more than 200 words and stipulated a maximum tunnel height of 150mm. There is also no requirement for a section of flat floor, save for the mandatory skid plank.

This explains how Peugeot has been able to do away with a conventional rear wing on the 9X8. Freer regulations have allowed its designers to generate the required level of downforce from the under surfaces of the car.

*The dorsal fin*

The Toyota and the Glickenhaus both have dorsal fins like LMP1 cars, but the strict dimensions laid down in the old rules from 2011 have disappeared. Now figures on lateral stability are laid down in the rules. Peugeot's show car has a much smaller fin, while the strakes on the rear wing of the Glickenhaus are also linked to this regulation.

*The Balance of Peformance*

The idea that the performance of all cars was introduced into the rule book in 2019. It was condition of Aston Martin's proposed entry into the category with a car that would have been a non-hybrid. A BoP table is published ahead of each race, laying down the torque curve, amount of energy per stint and minimum weight of each car.











Le Mans Hypercars: Top speed, rules & how they differ from LMP1


A new breed of racing car makes its Le Mans 24 Hours debut this month. But what is a Le Mans Hypercar, and how does it differ from LMP1?




www.motorsport.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

*Stuttgart. *Le Mans 24 Hours. Sunday, 20th September 2020. It’s 2:07 pm. Works driver Laurens Vanthoor turns into the pit lane in the Porsche 911 RSR. One last time, the Manthey team refills the fuel tank of the No. 92 ca. 515 PS racing car. The windscreen is cleaned once more, the driver’s water bottle is replaced. After only a few seconds, the car is lowered and the six-cylinder boxer growls back to life, roaring as it leaves the pits. Vanthoor charges back out onto the 13.626-kilometre circuit. Full throttle towards the Dunlop bend, carrying momentum over the kerbs of the following corners, maximum acceleration through Tertre Rouge approaching the first chicane, then hard on the brakes – over and over again. For 24 long hours, the Porsche 911 RSR has to withstand extreme stresses at Le Mans, without regard for the heavily stressed technology.



While three drivers share the extremely strenuous workload in each of the cockpits at the 24 Hours of Le Mans, the vehicle has to endure the tortures of the world’s toughest long-distance race alone. In the intense competition at the Sarthe, people and, above all, machines reach their absolute limits. “Of course, our Porsche 911 RSR is designed for this – we developed this vehicle for extreme endurance runs,” explains Alexander Stehlig, Head of Operations FIA WEC. “The car’s components are designed and extensively tested with these challenges in mind. We carry out a lot of test bench work and assess the entire package in numerous test and development runs. Theoretically, a 24-hour race shouldn’t be a problem. But in practice, this sometimes looks a bit different.”



“Our cars have to cope with around 20,000 gearshifts over the race distance,” says Romain Gineste, senior performance engineer in the Porsche GT Team. “Don’t forget: the race isn’t everything – the gearbox has to do its job in every practice session and qualifying.” In previous years, all teams installed a completely new drive train on the Friday of the Le Mans week, but since 2018 the components must remain in the vehicle for the entire race week. “That was a consideration for us,” states Alexander Stehlig, “because we also have to constantly keep an eye on the workload on our team. We swap out the parts after the pre-test and leave them in the car until the end of the event. This allows the mechanics to focus on the essentials on the Friday so that they are able to give their best during the very long race. This has absolutely proven its worth for us. Many of the other teams do the same thing.”



This operational plan means that the transmission in the Porsche 911 RSR, for example, has to execute almost 7,000 more gearshifts, which must work flawlessly at all times – and at lightning speed. In the sequential six-speed gearbox of the nine-eleven, a gearshift takes a mere 15 milliseconds. The high torque of the 4.2-litre boxer engine thus thrusts the Weissach racer forward with almost no interruption. “Our current RSR doesn’t use a pneumatic system to change gears like its predecessor, but an electromechanical one. This works more precisely, and above all, faster,” explains Alexander Stehlig. “We are really, really good in this regard,” grins Romain Gineste: each of the approximately 28 million spark-plug firings in the six-cylinder engine should translate to maximum propulsion during the 24-hour race.



Those who brake late are faster for longer: this was the mantra of Porsche when they developed the braking system for the 911 RSR. At Le Mans, this system comes to the fore at 13 places per lap. Time and time again, the drivers stomp on the brakes as they hurtle towards the narrow passages such as the two chicanes on the famous Mulsanne straight, or at the entrance to the Mulsanne curve. In total, they depress the left pedal about 4,000 times during the race. In these moments, the temperatures of the brake pads and steel brake discs soar to over 400 degrees Celsius. Sophisticated ventilation cools the system down again within a few metres. “The brakes reach their absolute limit in the 24-hour race. The systems are so good now that we can manage with just one brake service at Le Mans,” reports Alexander Stehlig. The experienced engineer wants to avoid any possible risks: “We always play it safe and at least change the brakes on the front axle. It doesn’t even cost us a minute because the parts are completely pre-assembled. We do this, for example, during a safety car phase without any major consequences to our position in the race.”



The six-cylinder power plant in the 911 RSR, which is tamed to about 515 PS through the Balance of Performance (BoP), is not the only boxer in the vehicle. Over the Le Mans 24 Hours, the shock absorbers have to take numerous hard hits without showing any visible cuts. Thousands of vibrations due to the uneven road surface are swallowed by the kinematics without complaint. “The system is compressed to its limit 20 times per lap when driving over kerbs. The car has to rebound every time. The damper system receives a total of almost 7,000 direct hits over the entire race distance,” says Romain Gineste, citing further impressive figures. Racing tyres from Michelin absorb some of the horizontal forces. Only 60 tyres may be used over the course of the challenging 24 hours in consistently dry conditions. At the end of this gruelling endurance run, when all of the components have done their job as required, the best-case scenario is a deserved reward: a big celebration at Le Mans.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The long weekend has begun, with the attention of the entire Endurance racing world centred on the Sarthe region of France where the 89th edition of the 24 Hours of Le Mans is set to take place. The programme for the long-awaited race - in one of the most fiercely contested FIA World Endurance Championships in recent years - will get underway with the opening free practice session featuring a 62-strong field of entrants on track at 14:00. Thirteen Ferrari 488 GTE crews will be hoping to bring the glory back to Maranello in LMGTE Pro and LMGTE Am classes, in a crucial stage for the title race, given the double points haul up for grabs. Ferrari currently lead the manufacturers’ standings, just two points shy of the leaders in Pro category, while Cetilar Racing and their crew sit at the top of the Am standings.

*LMGTE Pro. *The class reserved for the pro drivers will feature two Ferrari crews on the starting-line, both fielded by AF Corse. As previously announced, the #51 will be driven by Alessandro Pier Guidi and James Calado alongside Côme Ledogar. The Frenchman, who last year drove the first Le Mans Hyperpole in the event’s history aboard the Luzich Racing-run 488 GTE, returns fresh off the back of an extraordinary triumph alongside Pier Guidi and Nicklas Nielsen at the 24 Hours of Spa. The Italian and English drivers, meanwhile, currently hold second spot in the drivers' standings as they go on the hunt to replicate the memorable 2019 win. This year’s edition marks a maiden outing for the #52 crew of Daniel Serra and Miguel Molina, relying on support from English driver Sam Bird who will replace Davide Rigon. The driver hailing from Veneto, originally set to occupy the 488 GTE, will not be present after the accident sustained at the 24 Hours of Spa.

*LMGTE Am.* Some of the most attention-grabbing entrants in the gentlemen’s category will be the eleven machines fielded by Ferrari. All eyes will be on the Cetilar Racing crew, with Lacorte-Sernagiotto-Fuoco, currently topping both the team and driver standings, and the AF Corse outfit featuring reigning champions Perrodo-Nielsen who will depend on the help of Alessio Rovera, among the fastest and most promising drivers in the early stages of the season. The two Ferraris have shared the wins in the three races held so far, with two victories claimed by AF Corse and one by Cetilar Racing. A podium finish will also be in the sights of the second #54 unit fielded by the Piacenza-based team, crewed by Fischella-Flohr-Castellacci, including the former Formula 1 driver making a twelfth 24 Hours of Le Mans appearance, having previously won in Pro class in 2012 and 2014. With three 488 GTEs entered, Iron Lynx is the team with the highest number of Prancing Horse vehicles at the start, making no secret of the winning aspirations of the Callum-Mastronardi-Cressoni crew. Lining up alongside them will be the squad of Schiavoni-Ruberti-Giammaria and the ‘Iron Dames’ entry for their third consecutive participation at Le Mans, made up of the Frey-Gatting-Bovy trio, with the Belgian replacing Manuela Gostner who has a commitment with the Road to Le Mans. Also starting the French marathon will be the Spirit of Race-run 488 GTE handled by Griffin-Cameron-Perel, the Ferrari of Car Guy by Kessel Racing driven by Kimura-Andrews-Jensen, and the JMW Motorsport car with Neubauer-Sales-Fannin. A Le Mans debut for Rinaldi Racing, who will entrust their car to Ehret-Hook-Bleekemolen and Inception Racing’s crew of Iribe-Millroy-Barnicoat.

*Starter. *It will be Ferrari President John Elkann who gets the honour of starting the 89th edition of the oldest, most prestigious endurance race. Fifty-three years earlier, Gianni Agnelli unfurled the flag to get the 1968 edition of the 24 Hours of Le Mans underway.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Fastest Practice/Qualifying/Hyperpole Lap Times



LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 3:23.900



LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 3:25.574



LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#708) _ 3:25.639



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#38) _ 3:27.950



LMP3 Duqueine-Nissan V8 455hp 950kg (#3) _ 3:44.352



LMGTE Pro Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#52) _ 3:46.011 (new GTE record)



LMGTE Pro Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#92) _ 3:46.779



LMGTE Pro Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1276kg (#64) _ 3:47.074



LMGTE Am Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 500hp 1295kg (#88) _ 3:47.987





LMH Toyota are 5.4 seconds faster than Test Day lap times.



LMP2 cars are 3 seconds faster than Test Day lap times.



GTE Pro Ferrari are 7 seconds faster than Test Day lap times.

The Ferrari team is caught sandbagging the most.

A new BoP is set to slow them down before Hyperpole.



Other GTE cars are 6 seconds faster than Test Day lap times.



Weight does not include driver and fuel.








FIA WEC - Timing Results







fiawec.alkamelsystems.com












LE MANS CUP - Timing Results







lemanscup.alkamelsystems.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota LMP1 vs Toyota Hypercar



Monza

2017 LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 878kg _ 1:30.547



2021 LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 1:35.899



LMP1 is 5.352 seconds faster than LMH.



Spa

2017 LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 878kg _ 1:53.658



2021 LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 700hp 1040kg (#7) _ 2:00.747



LMP1 is 7.089 seconds faster than LMH.



Le Mans

2017 LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 878kg _ 3:14.791



2021 LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 3:23.900



LMP1 is 9.109 seconds faster than LMH.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Fastest Sector 1 Times



LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 31.759



LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#708) _ 32.171



LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 32.292



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#38) _ 32.603



LMP3 Duqueine-Nissan V8 455hp 950kg (#3) _ 34.864



LMGTE Pro Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#52) _ 35.433



LMGTE Pro Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#91) _ 35.518



LMGTE Am Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 500hp 1295kg (#86) _ 35.595



LMGTE Pro Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1276kg (#64) _ 35.645


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Fastest Sector 2 Times



LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 1:18.574



LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#708) _ 1:19.094



LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 1:19.190



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#26) _ 1:20.233



LMGTE Pro Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#52) _ 1:26.783



LMGTE Pro Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#92) _ 1:26.838



LMP3 Ligier-Nissan V8 455hp 950kg (#69) _ 1:27.181



LMGTE Pro Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1276kg (#64) _ 1:27.333



LMGTE Am Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 500hp 1279kg (#47) _ 1:27.795


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Fastest Sector 3 Times



LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 1:33.216



LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 1:33.793



LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#708) _ 1:34.322



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#38) _ 1:34.837



LMP3 Duqueine-Nissan V8 455hp 950kg (#3) _ 1:41.933



LMGTE Pro Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1276kg (#64) _ 1:43.582



LMGTE Pro Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#72) _ 1:43.713



LMGTE Pro Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#52) _ 1:43.795



LMGTE Am Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 500hp 1295kg (#88) _ 1:44.284


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

https://assets.lemans.org/explorer/pdf/courses/2021/24-heures-du-mans/spotter-guide-24-heures-du-mans-2021.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2021 Le Mans 24 Hours - MICHELIN Raceguide (EN)


For Michelin Motorsport, this year’s race is uncharted territory. Our new Pilot Sport hypercar range has only ever lapped Le Mans on the simulator, because there is no opportunity to test around the full 13.626-kilometer track away from...




en.calameo.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

*Esteban Ocon and Fernando Alonso will be joining the party this Saturday. They will take part in an Alpine parade that will feature in the 24 Hours of Le Mans pre-race celebrations, with Alonso taking the wheel of the marque’s Formula One single-seater.*



Fernando Alonso in an Alpine Formula One racing machine will head a parade dedicated to the French marque in the build-up to the 89th 24 Hours of Le Mans.

Recent Hungarian Grand Prix winner Esteban Ocon will be alongside Alonso in an Alpine A110 GT4. They will be joined by other models, including the A110 Rally in the hands of works driver Manu Guigou and an A110S with Alpine CEO Laurent Rossi at the wheel.



The Alpine parade, Saturday 21 August 2021 at 14:10:


Fernando Alonso, F1 driver, two-time 24 Hours of Le Mans winner – Alpine F1
Esteban Ocon, F1 driver, France’s latest Grand Prix winner (Hungary, 2021) – Alpine A110 GT4
Pierre Thiriet, 2019 24 Hours of Le Mans LMP2 winner – Alpine A470 LMP2
Manu Guigou, FIA R-GT Cup winner at the 2021 Monte-Carlo Rally – Alpine A110 Rally
Nicolas Longuet, Alpine eSports Team driver – Alpine A110 S
Lilou Wadoux, currently lying second in the Alpine Elf Europa Cup and leading the Junior category – Alpine A110 S
Laurent Rossi, Alpine CEO – Alpine A110 S


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Live Stream









WEC Round 4 24 Hours of Le Mans ON-BOARD LIVE | 2021 | WEC | TOYOTA GAZOO Racing


8/21 sat 16:00 ~ 8/22 sun 16:00pm(CEST) Live stream of the on-board camera of the two Toyota GR010 HYBRIDs will be broadcasted during the race of 24 Hours of Le Mans. Do not miss it!




toyotagazooracing.com














Live Timing






Race - 24 Hours of Le Mans


Follow the 24 Hours of Le Mans live. Full Live Timing to keep up with the iconic race.




live.24h-lemans.com












LT2







livetiming.alkamelsystems.com







Live Radio






Radio Le Mans – The home of RadioLeMans







www.radiolemans.co







RS Player







http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/Results/10_2021/04_LE%20MANS/00_24h%20Event%20Information/Final%20Entry%20List.pdf







https://www.24h-lemans.com/en/news/2021-24-hours-of-le-mans-how-to-watch-the-race-55333


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota Live Streams



7








8


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Oreca LMP1 vs Oreca Hypercar



Spa (7.004 km)



2019 LMP1 Rebellion Oreca-Gibson V8 700hp 818kg _ 1:55.581



2021 LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 930kg (#36) _ 2:02.652



LMP1 is 7.071 seconds faster than LMH.



Le Mans (13.626 km)



2020 LMP1 Rebellion Oreca-Gibson V8 720hp 816kg (#1) _ 3:15.822



2021 LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 3:25.574



LMP1 is 9.752 seconds faster than LMH.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Live Blog









Le Mans 24 Hours Live commentary and updates | Live text | Autosport.com


Live updates from the 89th running of the Le Mans 24 Hours.




www.autosport.com







F1 at Le Mans


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Race



1. LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 371 laps _ 33 pit stops _ 10.9 laps per stint



3. LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 367 laps _ 31 pit stops _ 11.5 laps per stint



4. LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#708) _ 367 laps _ 28 pit stops _ 12.7 laps per stint



6. LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#31) _ 363 laps _ 34 pit stops _ 10.4 laps per stint



20. LMGTE Pro Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#51) _ 345 laps _ 23 pit stops _ 14.4 laps per stint



21. LMGTE Pro Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1269kg (#63) _ 345 laps _ 23 pit stops _ 14.4 laps per stint



22. LMGTE Pro Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#92) _ 344 laps _ 24 pit stops _ 13.8 laps per stint



25. LMGTE Am Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 500hp 1279kg (#83) _ 340 laps _ 25 pit stops _ 13.1 laps per stint


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Both Toyota Hypercars had to make extra pit stops due to fuel system problem.

If there’ no problem, Toyota’s winning margin over the rest would be larger.



The #8 Toyota's GR010 Hybrid of Sebastien Buemi, Kazuki Nakajima and Brendon Hartley developed fuel problems just before two-third distance, affected by a fuel pickup issue reminiscent of the one that made it lose almost an hour in July's Monza WEC round.

Later on, the leading #7 sister car, which ended up winning the race, also started suffering from similar issues.

Clogged fuel pumps, an issue that would have cost Toyota the win if it had tried to fix it, limited the stint lengths of each car by five laps before clever Toyota engineers found a workaround, which Lopez reveals included turning the car's pumps off and on again in every corner from the cockpit.

"The fuel pumps were getting more and more clogged, and the stints were getting shorter and shorter, and when we entered the pits to refuel it helped to open them up, but they were getting more and more clogged and we could do less and less laps," Lopez told selected media, including Motorsport.com.

"I found out in the morning when I was about to get in the car, I think there were seven hours left in the race. That's why I say it was a team victory really.

"Dominique [Gardener], one of the main engineers and one of the most experienced, came up with the idea of doing a procedure on the steering wheel at every braking [zone] while we were driving.

"A quite complicated task at 350km/h to have to press a button when you are about to touch the brake and touch it again when you are starting to accelerate, considering that you are passing cars and a lot of things.

"Thanks to that, what we did was basically turn the pump off, it stopped sucking fuel and before accelerating we turned it back on and the car would pull for 500 meters more and we had to do it in every corner.

"That's what got us home. But there was always the doubt, because for six hours like that we didn't know what would happen. It was a long wait and suffering until the end."

Lopez says the Cologne-based manufacturer believes an issue with fuel tanks, delivered by a subcontractor, could be at the heart of the issue but says more analysis is needed.

"The problem is being analysed well because it happened twice," the Argentine refers to the Monza incident.

"We think it could be in the fuel tanks that come from a supplier and are already built. It may have been a batch that did not go well.

"The problem was real and serious. To have an idea, car #8 had it in Monza and they lost the race, they spent more than 50 minutes in the pits, which in Le Mans is practically 14 laps.

"Having all the rivals much closer this year I don't think we would finish even in the top five or top six like that."











Lopez reveals detail on Toyota's "serious" Le Mans fuel issue


Toyota's Jose Maria Lopez has explained in detail how the #7 car he shared with Mike Conway and Kamui Kobayashi managed to win last weekend's Le Mans 24 Hours despite 'serious' fuel problems across the final hours.




www.motorsport.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Race Fastest Lap Times



LM-Hypercar Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#8) _ 3:27.607



LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 3:28.994



LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#709) _ 3:29.427



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#65) _ 3:31.096



LMGTE Pro Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1269kg (#64) _ 3:47.501



LMGTE Pro Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#52) _ 3:47.809



LMGTE Pro Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#92) _ 3:48.366



LMGTE Am Aston Martin Vantage V8 Turbo 500hp 1257kg (#33) _ 3:49.707





LMH Toyota is 3.707 seconds slower than Hyperpole lap time.



LMH Alpine is 3.42 seconds slower than Hyperpole lap time.



LMH Glickenhaus is 3.788 seconds slower than Hyperpole lap time.



LMP2 is 3.146 seconds slower than Hyperpole lap time.



LMGTE Pro Corvette is 0.427 second slower than Hyperpole lap time.



LMGTE Pro Ferrari is 0.746 second slower than Hyperpole lap time.



LMGTE Pro Porsche is 1.484 second slower than Hyperpole lap time.



LMGTE Am Aston Martin is 0.031 second slower than Hyperpole lap time.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans (13.626 km) Top Speeds



LM-Hypercar-Hybrid Toyota GR010 V6 Turbo 691hp 1066kg (#7) _ 339.1 kph (210.7 mph)



LM-Hypercar Glickenhaus V8 Turbo 697hp 1030kg (#708) _ 332.9 kph (206.9 mph)



LM-Hypercar Alpine Oreca-Gibson V8 605hp 952kg (#36) _ 331.8 kph (206.2 mph)



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 536hp 950kg (#34) _ 325.8 kph (202.4 mph)



LMGTE Pro Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1269kg (#64) _ 309.1 kph (192.1 mph)



LMGTE Pro Ferrari 488 GTE Evo V8 Turbo 520hp 1269kg (#51) _ 307.3 kph (190.9 mph)



LMGTE Am Aston Martin Vantage V8 Turbo 500hp 1257kg (#95) _ 306.5 kph (190.5 mph)



LMGTE Pro Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1285kg (#91) _ 303.9 kph (188.8 mph)


----------

